# Relocating for school



## wavelength72 (Apr 20, 2015)

Dear Netherlands ex-pats,

I was recently accepted to a graduate program at Groningen University, and I'm excited to go, but the cost of living is turning out to be too much. I'm thinking of turning the placement down simply because of the cost of living.

My question is really about commuting. Is there anywhere much cheaper than Groningen where I could live? Such as some of the islands to the North of the mainland, or even an adjoining country.

I'm an EU citizen, so I won't (shouldn't) have any visa issues.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## overhere (Jun 30, 2015)

how much are you looking to pay? Have you tried websites like Kamernet and Marktplaats that will show you rooms for rent.


----------

